# She Set The Jeep On Fire But It Didn’t Go As Planned...



## Black Ambrosia (Jul 26, 2020)

*HARRISON CHARTER TOWNSHIP, Mich.* – Sydney Parham, a 26-year-old woman from Fraser, was charged with arson in connection to a Wednesday Harrison Township vehicle fire.

According to authorities, Macomb County Sheriff’s deputies were dispatched at about 8 a.m. to the San Remo Villa Apartment complex on Union Lake Road on reports of a vehicle fire. Harrison Township Fire Department responded and extinguished the fire. Police said the investigation revealed no one went near the Jeep during the time of the fire other than a woman believed to be Parham, who matched the description given by witnesses and what was seen on video recorded from the scene.

_Video of the incident can be seen above._

Police said they located Parham in a vehicle that matched the description of the suspect vehicle. Parham was taken into custody, checked out medically, and lodged at the Macomb County Jail.

Parham was arraigned Friday on one count of third degree arson. She was given a $20,000 personal bond and is expected to return to court Aug. 5.


----------



## Transformer (Jul 26, 2020)

I thought she would have gotten singed.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Jul 26, 2020)

I’m on my phone and can’t post her mugshot but she’s very lucky that the burns weren’t much worse or got her eyes.


----------



## Kanky (Jul 26, 2020)

Mug shot. I’m shocked that she still has eyebrows.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Jul 26, 2020)

Eyebrows and edges intact after that mess. Look at God.


----------



## Reinventing21 (Jul 26, 2020)

Why did she do that?


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Jul 26, 2020)

Reinventing21 said:


> Why did she do that?


Idk. The guy said he knows her but she wasn't his girlfriend and doesn't know why she did it.


----------



## Reinventing21 (Jul 26, 2020)

Is he married?


----------



## Kanky (Jul 26, 2020)

Black Ambrosia said:


> Idk. The guy said he knows her but she wasn't his girlfriend and doesn't know why she did it.


 He knows why.


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 26, 2020)

Kanky said:


> He knows why.


    It will all come out ............ (9 months from now)


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 26, 2020)

Reinventing21 said:


> Is he married?


These 3 little words   Tells the whole story.


----------



## Reinventing21 (Jul 26, 2020)

@Shimmie


----------



## awhyley (Jul 26, 2020)

Black Ambrosia said:


> Eyebrows and edges intact after that mess. Look at God.


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 27, 2020)

Reinventing21 said:


> @Shimmie


  Broad day light , though ???  She a' rookie.


----------



## MilkChocolateOne (Jul 27, 2020)

Shimmie said:


> Broad day light , though ???  She a' rookie.



Shimmie!


----------



## SoopremeBeing (Jul 27, 2020)

Shimmie said:


> Broad day light , though ???  She a' rookie.



MA’AM!


----------



## Theresamonet (Jul 27, 2020)

She is in broad daylight, at what looks like an apartment complex, with a bright red gas can, torching a car... Some people just want to go to jail.


----------



## TrulyBlessed (Jul 27, 2020)

Kanky said:


> Mug shot. I’m shocked that she still has eyebrows.



Right! I expected her to come out looking like Fire Marshal Bill.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Jul 27, 2020)

She wasn't smooth at all but I think it could've worked. She had on a hoodie. I'm pretty sure the reason it's all on tape is because she smashed the window out first. That gave the neighbor time to investigate and start recording. If she hadn't gotten hurt she'd have been in the wind.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Jul 27, 2020)

Kanky said:


> He knows why.


This tickle me every time I read it.


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 28, 2020)

MilkChocolateOne said:


> Shimmie!


Yes Mam...


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 28, 2020)

Black Ambrosia said:


> She wasn't smooth at all but I think it could've worked. She had on a hoodie. I'm pretty sure the reason it's all on tape is because she smashed the window out first. That gave the neighbor time to investigate and start recording. If she hadn't gotten hurt she'd have been in the wind.


These “Ama’ ters’


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 28, 2020)

SoopremeBeing said:


> MA’AM!





MilkChocolateOne said:


> Shimmie!





Theresamonet said:


> She is in broad daylight, at what looks like an apartment complex, with a bright red gas can, torching a car... Some people just want to go to jail.



She got her instructions from a Tyler Perry movie ... Yep


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 28, 2020)

TrulyBlessed said:


> Right! I expected her to come out looking like Fire Marshal Bill.


She has evidence spots on her face...


----------



## WhoIAm (Jul 28, 2020)

Black Ambrosia said:


> *Eyebrows and edges* intact after that mess. Look at God.



...And kanekalon that didn't ignite like a gas can.


----------



## weaveadiva (Jul 28, 2020)

She's a dumb---. 
And in broad daylight no less. 

But thank goodness she's OK. That was scary to watch and she could have lost her life. Lordt.


----------



## starfish (Jul 29, 2020)

(Did I do that right) Can you see the video?)


----------



## nysister (Jul 29, 2020)

You throw the accelerant. With other cars that close it was the wrong place to try that.

Not that she should have done so in  the first place.

Public school needs more robust science classes. Especially in chemistry and physics, but I digress


----------



## nysister (Jul 29, 2020)

Dumb Black people annoy me.

If you're going to be dumb, don't be Black.

If you're going to be Black, don't be dumb.


I know that it doesn't make sense, but there you have it.


----------



## NaturalEnigma (Jul 29, 2020)

Wow, that flame was so explosive it knocked her down.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Jul 29, 2020)

nysister said:


> Dumb Black people annoy me.
> 
> If you're going to be dumb, don't be Black.
> 
> ...


That made perfect sense to me.


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 29, 2020)

starfish said:


> (Did I do that right) Can you see the video?)



1.   Watching this from my laptop, I get to see in full illustration how the words, 'Let's Bounce' become real!   Cause when she fell, she did just that, her body bounced when it hit the ground.   

2.   I find this video clip so amazingly choreographed.   I love how it is synced with the music and the vocalist pointing at the right time, with the explosion.   Synced with perfection.


----------



## Tibbar (Jul 30, 2020)

I have two words for her:    stupid and lucky     in that order....    
She should be thanking her guardian angel she is waking up at all, even though it's in jail...


----------



## nycutiepie (Jul 31, 2020)

This whole thread got me 

Y’all never disappoint, I love this forum

Came back to say the gospel video is  killing me


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Jul 31, 2020)

Kanky said:


> He knows why.


He sure does and can't stop grinning about it.


----------



## nichelle02 (Aug 1, 2020)

Oh so HE was the one recording?  Yeah, he knows why.


----------



## ommns (Aug 7, 2020)

Sometimes you just have to walk away from a relationship, no matter how badly you want to do harm.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Aug 7, 2020)

ommns said:


> Sometimes you just have to walk away from a relationship, no matter how badly you want to do harm.


Easier said than done. 
Let this be a cautionary tale for anyone making revenge plans. 

What happened to the days of putting sugar in the tank???


----------



## NaturalEnigma (Aug 7, 2020)

Black Ambrosia said:


> Easier said than done.
> Let this be a cautionary tale for anyone making revenge plans.
> 
> What happened to the days of putting sugar in the tank???



I remember when Pink told the story about a time she was mad at her husband and she got a knife to blow out his tires but while slashing the tire she ended up hitting the metal part and cut herself really badly, where she needed stitches. I was like OMG, when revenge goes wrong.


----------



## shortycocoa (Aug 7, 2020)

Black Ambrosia said:


> Eyebrows and edges intact after that mess. Look at God.



I hollered!!!


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Aug 7, 2020)

NaturalEnigma said:


> I remember when Pink told the story about a time she was mad at her husband and she got a knife to blow out his tires but while slashing the tire she ended up hitting the metal part and cut herself really badly, where she needed stitches. I was like OMG, when revenge goes wrong.


I remember reading a book where something like this happened. A woman slashed a guy’s tires but locked herself out of her car in freezing weather. I think she had to go into his building to avoid getting frostbite. A whole mess.


----------



## NaturalEnigma (Aug 7, 2020)

Black Ambrosia said:


> I remember reading a book where something like this happened. A woman slashed a guy’s tires but locked herself out of her car in freezing weather. I think she had to go into his building to avoid getting frostbite. A whole mess.



Wow, she’s lucky he wasn’t petty and left her outside. I’m too afraid of karma to get back at someone like that. I’ll let my disappearance from your life be my revenge.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Aug 7, 2020)

NaturalEnigma said:


> Wow, she’s lucky he wasn’t petty and left her outside. I’m too afraid of karma to get back at someone like that. I’ll let my disappearance from your life be my revenge.


If I remember correctly it was a high rise so he didn’t actually let her but she was in the lobby looking suspicious and trying not to be at the scene of the crime. She was trying not to be there when he came down and went to his car.


----------



## cocosweet (Aug 8, 2020)

_“Before You Embark On A Journey Of Revenge, Dig Two Graves” — Confucius_

If sis had only listened to 'Fucius. Now she's caught a case and looking dumb all over Al Gore's Internet.


----------



## NijaG (Aug 12, 2020)

Most women can greatly reduce all these extreme reactions if they (1) paid attn to the alignment of a man’s actions to words and (2) stop s*xing men who are not heavily invested in you (3) have other options.


----------

